
 Send SMS for Free via AIM on iPhone - nickb
http://db.tidbits.com/article/9690
======
snewe
Just tested this. It sends a text from 26950. If the receiver does not know
your AIM screen name, the text will be very confusing. Also, if you have the
Gen 1 iPhone, you get 200 texts by default with the data plan so this won't
save you a ton of money.

~~~
axod
And in the UK you get 600 free SMS a month so it's not really an issue here
unless you spend your life texting.

------
sprice
When I try this it fails with a message stating: "Could not send because
+1604xxxxxxx is not available"

Because I'm Canada?

------
bdotdub
Don't you have to be online for receive the responses? If so, it's kinda silly
if the person doesn't respond immediately

